# 2008 Merckx Factory pics



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

photos taken last week on April 25th., most taken in showroom; others captured beyond the showroom door, especially images of bikes missing components, boxes in rafters with numbers displayed, and mountain or cross bikes photo. 

It's always a infrequent and pleasure to visit the Merckx factory. Eddy is a legend! 

Unfortunately for me, this may be my last visit. My mom plans to sell the 30 year old family condo, fond memories.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm generally not a fan of carbon, but I REALLY like the AXM's. I mean I REALLY like them. 

Is it wrong that I'm obsessed with Merckx frames?


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

innergel said:


> Is it wrong that I'm obsessed with Merckx frames?


And you're asking that of THIS group?


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

innergel said:


> I'm generally not a fan of carbon, but I REALLY like the AXM's. I mean I REALLY like them.
> 
> Is it wrong that I'm obsessed with Merckx frames?


I concur with your observations. For the record, there wasn't a steel frame to be found in the factory showroom, not even for nostalgic purposes.

FYI, Eddy's rep. told me there was very limited steel inventory left, predominantly small sizes. He didn't know which models or sizes without physically checking.


----------

